# Тула 302



## lubitel (10 Апр 2011)

Предлагают инструмент Тула 302 в хор.состоянии с готовым аккордом. Нужен инструмент для учебы в муз.училище. Цену определили в 40000р.


----------



## SibBayan (11 Апр 2011)

Во-первых, 302 не бывает с готовыми аккордами.
Во-вторых, в музучилище он никак не подходит.
В третьих, хуже 302 сложно что-либо придумать в этом классе инструментов
В-четвёртых, 40 тыс--это с ума нужно сойти, что бы брать за такие деньги. Ей 10 красная цена за состояние, в котором их обычно продают. Да и с ремонтом ненамного дороже--дрова.
И потом, Вы же интересовались у нас Россией. Чем Вас не устраивает Россия за 55 тыс?


----------



## zet10 (11 Апр 2011)

lubitel писал:


> Предлагают инструмент Тула 302 в хор.состоянии с готовым аккордом. Нужен инструмент для учебы в муз.училище. Цену определили в 40000р.


За эту сумму возьмите лучше"Ясную Поляну",Цельный аккорд и для обучения в муз училище на начальном этапе в самый раз.Как раз сейчас есть за 40 тыс.р такой инструмент в отл.сост.


----------

